# مواد اولية لصناعة المنظفات



## روبين (18 سبتمبر 2006)

ارجو من الاخوة الكرام
اريد معرفة المصادر اللتي تبيع المواد الاولية لصناعة المنظفات
في سورية او الاردن او السعودية
مع الشكر


----------



## عبدالاه (28 أغسطس 2011)

في سورية حلب باب النصر يمكنك شراء المواد الأولية لصناعة المنظفات


----------

